# Roo just died



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Gary has had constant diarrhea, bluish comb when he was cold, eating and drinking well, and pretty active. Came home and he was immobile. I held him and he died in my arms. Any ideas? I was looking in chicken health handbook and all his symptoms match up with tuberculosis but they also matched up with several more. It said TB is common. Anyone had any dealings in this area?


----------



## CapeCodGarden (Sep 17, 2012)

So sorry


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

From what you describe it shoulda like heart and lung. Any chance you could have a necropsy done?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, so sorry Pinkter. =( Wish I had some answers for you but I don't. Many hugs my friend.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> From what you describe it shoulda like heart and lung. Any chance you could have a necropsy done?


You know my husband has said all along he thought Gary had a bad heart. He was always pretty puny. He rarely crowed or mated. Can parasites emaciate an animal?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Parasites generally don't want to debilitate their host to the point of death. However, an immune suppressed or weak animal is always more susceptible to parasites. Generally speaking an animal that fails to thrive, smaller and less vigorous, is generally suspect for congenital malformations. Heart defect would be among that list. Necropsy would answer those kinds of questions.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I have never had any luck with autopsy/necropsy ... We had a bad run of luck with some kids goats one year. (lost 6) Our vet had no clue, he checked the barn, pasture and the other goats. So we sent the lost ones to the state for an autopsy which 4 came back as unknown (no problems found), 1 heart problem, 1 liver problem ... Our vet went over the papers with us and told us straight the problem listed on the two kids (heart/liver) would not have been a life or death problems. (so we still didn't know)

The only thing we had done different was a new buck, so we culled him.


----------

